# Adult locusts and bearded dragons



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey everyone! So I have discovered a newly shed pink adult in my bag of XL locusts today...

My dragon is an adult (2-4 years old, but I can't be exact as he is a rescue), but am I right in thinking adult locusts are still far too big?

If they are...does anyone have any idea how long it will live for, and if it will damage the other younger locusts?

Any ideas what to do with it would be appreciated!! XD Its huuuuugeee!


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Not sure what others would say, but both my 18 month old bearded dragon & 5 year old leopard gecko will eat adult locusts.

In fact, the leo won't take anything smaller.


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

Feed it? Though I'm not sure what size an XL locust is. Earlier today actually, I discovered an adult locust in a tub of hoppers. My leopard gecko dealt with it quite satisfactorily.
Though not sure what size an adult XL locust is, I'd be surprised if the scale is larger than what occurred with my gecko and locust, even taking into account anatomical differences.

I doubt it will do any particular harm to younger locust, and I suppose you could kill (freeze?) and chop it up to feed it in bits, assuming your beardie takes non-moving food.


----------



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

Zerox Z21 said:


> Feed it? Though I'm not sure what size an XL locust is. Earlier today actually, I discovered an adult locust in a tub of hoppers. My leopard gecko dealt with it quite satisfactorily.
> Though not sure what size an adult XL locust is, I'd be surprised if the scale is larger than what occurred with my gecko and locust, even taking into account anatomical differences.
> 
> I doubt it will do any particular harm to younger locust, and I suppose you could kill (freeze?) and chop it up to feed it in bits, assuming your beardie takes non-moving food.


That XLs I have got are between 4-5cm I think! That's abooouuut the distance between my dragons eyes, maybe a scooch more with the larger ones. The 1 adult locust is double that somehow by the looks it! 

Chopping it up is a good idea, though its definitely going to be a messy job!

Thanks for the advice so far!


----------



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

spottymint said:


> Not sure what others would say, but both my 18 month old bearded dragon & 5 year old leopard gecko will eat adult locusts.
> 
> In fact, the leo won't take anything smaller.


Gosh, how big are the adult locusts you are getting? I can't imagine a little leopard gecko stuffing down this thing!! XD


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

Keblin said:


> That XLs I have got are between 4-5cm I think! That's abooouuut the distance between my dragons eyes, maybe a scooch more with the larger ones. The 1 adult locust is double that somehow by the looks it!
> 
> Chopping it up is a good idea, though its definitely going to be a messy job!
> 
> Thanks for the advice so far!


Sounds about the same size the one I just used was. On a leopard gecko.
I think your beardie will be fine whatever you choose


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

My leo will take locust at that size, but nothing smaller, even the largest hopper is ignored. 

I'm sure the BD will be ok. They have teeth & can chew, also who measures their food in the wild ?


----------



## StuOwen86 (Nov 12, 2012)

My beardies both about 12-18 months (rescued so not 100% on age) eat adult locust no problem I feed them now and again as they need more effort to catch because they can fly about lol.. other than that its the biggest hoppers I can get..

Stu


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

a Leo can eat an adult locust :gasp:


----------



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

Zerox Z21 said:


> Sounds about the same size the one I just used was. On a leopard gecko.
> I think your beardie will be fine whatever you choose





spottymint said:


> My leo will take locust at that size, but nothing smaller, even the largest hopper is ignored.
> 
> I'm sure the BD will be ok. They have teeth & can chew, also who measures their food in the wild ?


Great! Thanks for the help you two!  Its adults on the menu for Monday then!


----------



## GeorgiaAndJayFuzz (Jan 27, 2013)

I always seem to get a few adult locusts mixed in with my XL, I usually give them to my australian water dragon, but my beardies have scoffed them down no problems. My female loves them as they can fly, she sits on the highest point in her viv and waits for it to pass her before pouncing on it. I know someone that occasionally feeds their adult beardies pinkies, of they can eat a pinkie they can deffo eat an adult locust.


----------



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

Let your dragon have it mate. I also buy in bulk and have a fair few of these. My 2 year old eats them no bother. As long as not to wide for its throat, length is not much of an issue really..... Within reason.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

GeorgiaAndJayFuzz said:


> I always seem to get a few adult locusts mixed in with my XL, I usually give them to my australian water dragon, but my beardies have scoffed them down no problems. My female loves them as they can fly, she sits on the highest point in her viv and waits for it to pass her before pouncing on it. I know someone that occasionally feeds their adult beardies pinkies, of they can eat a pinkie they can deffo eat an adult locust.





TheGuvnor said:


> Let your dragon have it mate. I also buy in bulk and have a fair few of these. My 2 year old eats them no bother. As long as not to wide for its throat, length is not much of an issue really..... Within reason.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Great, thanks a lot guys!  I was a bit worried I was going to have to stop buying in bulk!


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Adult locusts are actually not only edible for beardies, they are hugely entertaining.

They fly around the viv and encourage your beardie to use its stalking ability to get them. I've actually seen one of my females sit and watch a locust moult into an adult in her viv, she then left it alone for a day....then chased it around the viv the next day till she caught it. Seemed she was having fun lol.


The 'between the eyes' rule is the width of the food and not the length of it. So nothing that is WIDER than the space between their eyes.


Also if your buying in bulk. Get the one just below adult size, that way you get more for your money and can just wait a few days until they start turning into adults. Let te adults breed (google it, its easy) and you will eventually have your own supply of yummy locusts.


.


----------



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

nicnet said:


> Adult locusts are actually not only edible for beardies, they are hugely entertaining.
> 
> They fly around the viv and encourage your beardie to use its stalking ability to get them. I've actually seen one of my females sit and watch a locust moult into an adult in her viv, she then left it alone for a day....then chased it around the viv the next day till she caught it. Seemed she was having fun lol.
> 
> ...


Ahhh...thanks for the explanation!  I will defiantly stick to getting the XL bags then and feed him the adults to! ^^

How many adult locusts do you tend to give yours in one sitting? Mine is underweight due to poor previous treatment, so he's on 10XLs every other day. I'm assuming you'd give a couple less than that if they were full sized adult locusts! ^^


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

nicnet said:


> The 'between the eyes' rule is the width of the food and not the length of it. So nothing that is WIDER than the space between their eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that correct? as that would mean a baby BD could eat an adult locust as the width of an adult locust is less than the baby BD eyes?


----------



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

Jebb said:


> is that correct? as that would mean a baby BD could eat an adult locust as the width of an adult locust is less than the baby BD eyes?


Yeah that doesn't sound exactly right either now that you mention it...Though isn't an adult locust (wings and legs included) wider than the space between a baby beardies eyes?

The space between the eyes rule seems to have a lot of flaws! :whistling2:


----------



## TheGuvnor (Apr 26, 2013)

What nicnet says is correct. Within reason of course. Beardies actually chew. Just dont be silly with it 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

TheGuvnor said:


> What nicnet says is correct. Within reason of course. Beardies actually chew. Just dont be silly with it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4


Phew, thanks! XD I know that beardies (like most reptiles) are somewhat basic with their chewing ability, so I it could feasibly be a problem, but I will just use my common sense when checking the size!


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wild reptiles hardly apply this rule to themselves.
To an extent, anything a reptile willingly attacks as food should theoretically be a potential food item. Obviously accidents happen in nature, but that's rare, and by being sensible with feeding we avoid it.
I think the width thing is a general rule to be on the safe side, not something you whip out a ruler to check.

Reptiles also aren't retarded if they eat too much; once my silly leopard gecko crammed two large crickets down too quickly, and thus spat them out. Even with too large an insect, I question how likely any lizard is to tear it's jaws apart trying to force it down. Not that unnecessary risks are a good idea, but still.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Zerox Z21 said:


> Wild reptiles hardly apply this rule to themselves.
> To an extent, anything a reptile willingly attacks as food should theoretically be a potential food item. Obviously accidents happen in nature, but that's rare, and by being sensible with feeding we avoid it.
> I think the width thing is a general rule to be on the safe side, not something you whip out a ruler to check.
> 
> Reptiles also aren't retarded if they eat too much; once my silly leopard gecko crammed two large crickets down too quickly, and thus spat them out. Even with too large an insect, I question how likely any lizard is to tear it's jaws apart trying to force it down. Not that unnecessary risks are a good idea, but still.



lol one of mine does that with roaches at times...nabs two adult roaches at the same time, chew ...chew....spit them out itno a goopy mess. Then proceeds to pick them up one at a time again and continue to chew on them....terrible table manners.


----------



## PDJ (Jul 24, 2013)

I am thinking about trying my 4 month old beardie with some small locusts. How many and how often should I feed her with them?
Also would they need to be removed at night like crickets?
Have they got a good calcium level as with them jumping about, I guess it would be a bit tricky trying to dust them.


----------



## Keblin (Feb 12, 2012)

PDJ said:


> I am thinking about trying my 4 month old beardie with some small locusts. How many and how often should I feed her with them?
> Also would they need to be removed at night like crickets?
> Have they got a good calcium level as with them jumping about, I guess it would be a bit tricky trying to dust them.


I'm not 100% sure about number as I have only got an adult. I think you feed the same amount as you would with crickets though! ^^

They are nutritionally better than crickets I believe, but you should still dust them with calcium powder. I find them much easier to catch then squirmey crickets! Just grab them, throw them in a big freezer/sandwich bag with dust and shake it up! ^^

I don't think they are as dangerous at night as well, but I think if there are some still around at night, you could just offer a few less in every feed!

I hope that helps! ^^


----------



## Shaunny (May 31, 2013)

My 2 5 nearly 6 month old DB's have been eating xl locust for about a month and have no problem with them. They won't eat anything else other than roaches. As stated before they chew and if its still pink then if you compare it to a xl locust then its actually the same size because it will take another month or so to become fully grown. They just get wings on the first stage of being an adult, turn it over and you'll see the body is still the same length ish


----------



## Shaunny (May 31, 2013)

PDJ said:


> I am thinking about trying my 4 month old beardie with some small locusts. How many and how often should I feed her with them?
> Also would they need to be removed at night like crickets?
> Have they got a good calcium level as with them jumping about, I guess it would be a bit tricky trying to dust them.


At 4 months mate they should still be having their full feed so as many as they can eat which going on mine at nearly 6 months they eat 15-20 a day each (xl locust)

Mine still have 2 feeds a day plus fresh veg. You still need to dust them the same as you would anything else. Put in a 4" cup dust and shake or in a sandwich bag and shake.

And yes they are ok in the viv but I must stress that no food should be offered 2 hours before lights out because they so t have enough time to digest it and it can cause problems


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Shaunny said:


> At 4 months mate they should still be having their full feed so as many as they can eat which going on mine at nearly 6 months they eat 15-20 a day each (xl locust)
> 
> Mine still have 2 feeds a day plus fresh veg. You still need to dust them the same as you would anything else. Put in a 4" cup dust and shake or in a sandwich bag and shake.
> 
> And yes they are ok in the viv but I must stress that no food should be offered 2 hours before lights out because they so t have enough time to digest it and it can cause problems



Agreed

Up until 1 year old they are still considered 'growing juveniles' and can eat as much as they want really. Use your head though as you don't want a fat dragon, but you also don't want one that is underfed.

Dragons will naturally start to taper off in their live food at around a year old, and you'll find that they might gorge one day and then not eat the next day or two. quite normal. (live food, veg is still daily)


----------



## reptile newbie (Jul 11, 2013)

*breeding is easy*



nicnet said:


> Adult locusts are actually not only edible for beardies, they are hugely entertaining.
> 
> They fly around the viv and encourage your beardie to use its stalking ability to get them. I've actually seen one of my females sit and watch a locust moult into an adult in her viv, she then left it alone for a day....then chased it around the viv the next day till she caught it. Seemed she was having fun lol.
> 
> ...


I agree about breeding your own. Really the only thing you need with any setup is the patience to sit and wait. My first breeding cycle took 9weeks from 5th hopper to hatching babies and now I'm overrun


----------



## Muz333 (Aug 14, 2013)

Jebb said:


> a Leo can eat an adult locust :gasp:


I reckon an adult locust would be bigger than my crestie is right now!


----------

